# Boat Ramps



## Vernon.Miller (Apr 25, 2007)

Thought I would let people know that MB Johnson is open now. Went out on Sat for a bit (mainly to test out the boat). Water is quite high, and the fishing wasn't overly impressive,but like I said fishing was only a bonus for that trip.


----------



## Vernon.Miller (Apr 25, 2007)

MB Johnson is closed again. Does anyone know if this is due to high water or state shut down? I walked down there and it would seem to me that high water is a definite, but would like to know if they are going to reopen.


----------



## Vernon.Miller (Apr 25, 2007)

Thought I would throw out an update. Received confirmation today that the boat ramp will re-open when the water recedes to the top of the ramp.


----------

